# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  у АТОШНИКА сгорел дом в селе Холодная Балка

## лора_

Поможем всем миром! У защитника Украины АТОшника Игоря Лешко 03 декабря 2015 года  в результате короткого замыкания сгорел дом в селе Холодная балка 19 км от Привоза по киевской трассе.
Единственное жилье семьи из 4-х человек-сам игорь,его отец-инвалид 2 группы-ослеп от сахарного диабета,мама и 82-х летняя бабушка.
До АТО сделал документы моряка,но мобилизировался и честно отслужил на Донбассе.
Все документы,вещи,все имущество сгорело полностью!Остался только военный билет с отметкой об участии в АТО. 
В очень тяжело состоянии мама Игоря на Поскоте в ренимации!
Каждый день 1,5 тыс гривен при том, что ровно на столько же выделяют лекарств в больнице!
Сейчас Игорь по утрам ездит к маме,потом мотается по всему городу,восстанавливает документы.
Сегодня был прораб и составил примерную смету по самому скромному-заменить пол,поштукатурить :
оштукатурить необходимо 120 м квадратных=12000 грн;
постелить пол= 5000 грн;
балки 4 метра длиной 9 штук 100Х150 мм ;
доска 30 мм 0,85 м куб.(доска и балки=300 грн);
мин.вата 3 м куб=825 грн;
раствор известковый 4 м куб(цена не  установлена);
18 столбиков деревянных в окна по 1,6 м длина каждого;
песок 3 т=600 грн;
цемент 1 т=1400грн;
пенопласт 21 м кв это 30 листов на 1800 грн4
стяжка на 12000 грн;
гидробарьер на 700 грн
Итого ориентировочно на 37625 гривен

В нього ще нема картки банку,бо ВСЕ сгоріло.
Гроші перераховуйте,будьласка,на картку його хресної:
5169 3014 0051 5399 Дворецька Емілія Укрсіббанк
Тел.Ігоря 0688160010

----------


## Маркович

Заведите карточку *Приватбанка*. Для многих, кто готов помочь, так будет проще и поступлений будет больше !
Парню нужно помочь !

----------


## лора_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HThrkT2W2Ls

----------


## лора_

Пока Игорь восстановил только зарплатную карту ПУМБа
 4283 0802 0020 3315

карточку Привата Игорь пока не завел,нет паспорта,а по временному паспорту не дает банк.
он уже купил все  стройматериалы-откликнитесь,пожалуйста,добровольцы-строители,готовые помочь с ремонтом-там 24 квадрата комната всего!
и очень нужна смета реальная,а не заоблачная,как в первом посте.Игорь в четверг идет на прием к начальнику Порта(работает матросом в Порту)-надо смета!

----------


## BUSZ

> Пока Игорь восстановил только зарплатную карту ПУМБа
>  4283 0802 0020 3315
> 
> карточку Привата Игорь пока не завел,нет паспорта,а по временному паспорту не дает банк.
> он уже купил все  стройматериалы-откликнитесь,пожалуйста,добровольцы-строители,готовые помочь с ремонтом-там 24 квадрата комната всего!
> и очень нужна смета реальная,а не заоблачная,как в первом посте.Игорь в четверг *идет на прием к начальнику Порта*(работает матросом в Порту)-надо смета!


 так в Морпорту есть свой сметчик, всё равно он будет проверять предоставленную вами смету по приказу начальника Порта, по идее он может её и сам составить)

----------


## лора_

спасибо за подсказку,будем надеяться на помощь со стороны Морпорта


Телефоны ИГОРЯ: 0688160010,0965398000

откликнитесь,пожалуйста рабочие руки строителей!!!!!!!

----------


## shell1989

да поможим, обидно за него

----------


## Лена Мик

Сколько неравнодушных людей. Это так здорово. Надо больше помогать друг другу. Поможем Игорю, кто чем может.

----------

